# wholesale cost of 580EX2?



## Marine03 (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anyone work for a store, and know what the pricing is to a distributor? I like to shop at a store called ABT and they allow haggling. So I want to know how much reasonable room I have to work with before going in and wasting my time.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 17, 2012)

no idea, but i can tell you that the margins on this stuff is really really low...


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 18, 2012)

Would help if you posted where you were? different countries/locations would have different results...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2012)

Markup is on the order of 15%. Less at discount stores. There is little room to haggle, unless the store gets a big rebate based on total volume sales, and they need some more sales to meet their target volume.

Sometimes they may throw in a few freebies if you make a big dollar purchase.


----------



## Ryusui (Feb 18, 2012)

FWIW, I can tell you in Hawaii it's in the mid to high $400 range.


----------



## Marine03 (Feb 19, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> Would help if you posted where you were? different countries/locations would have different results...



Chicago Area


----------

